# [EVDL] Hot new Wavecrest low-rider bike!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

the batteries are in the front hub?



> Chip Gribben <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Unfortunately, Wavecrest isn't around anymore but I've had a fun time
> > using some Wavecrest components to build a custom electric bike just
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rick,

Yes, the NiMH cells are in the front hub. It's a great solution 
because it keeps the frame as uncluttered as possible so having them 
in the front wheel works great.

Plus, it has that Mad Max appeal or look to it.

Chip




> Rick Randazzo <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> the batteries are in the front hub?
> >
> ...


----------

